# File sharing between my PC & Mac Mini



## Linked78 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have my PC & Mac Mini networked together by a crossover cable, I can get the internet working good and fast.

The problem is when it comes to file sharing.

I can see and exchange files to and from my Mac on the PC, but it is really, really slow - dial up kind of slow.

Also I can't even get my mac to show my PC files.

The address which I use to connect to my Mac files is : \\c0a80075.tipt.aol.com\samueljones

I find it wierd that it says aol.com - my internet provider. Should it not be the network ip ?

Thanks for any help you can provide, Sam :smile:


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

That is going to be your public address. You should have a private IP (192.168.x.x or 169.x.x.x). This is the IP address that you would need to use to communicate. use \\169.x.x.x\samueljones to access the files where 169.x.x.x is the IP address.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why would you use the 169.x.x.x address? The 192.168.x.x address is a much better choice.


----------



## Linked78 (Sep 2, 2006)

I did not set it to be that, the Mac did it automatically when I selected the 'Windows Sharing' option.

Could anyone tell me where to change this on the Mac ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The 169.254.x.x address is an Automatic Private IP Address that is set when the system can't find a DHCP server. Since you're connecting them directly, you need to manually set the IP address and subnet in each machine. Try this:

Computer #1:
IP Address: 192.168.0.2
Subnet Address: 255.255.255.0

Computer #2:
IP Address: 192.168.0.3
Subnet Address: 255.255.255.0

Leave the DNS server and default gateway addresses blank for local file sharing only.


----------

